# Certified coder Seeking Medical Coder position in USA, UK, or Canada



## dr.suraj.gr

Seeking for a Medical coder position at institutions in USA, UK, or Canada where I can utilize my extensive computer and medical apparel knowledge, experience in medical coding, strong
organizational abilities, demonstrating quality communications skills and patient
service, thereby providing value addition to the organizational goals.

*CAREER CONSPECTUS*
 CPC Certification by the American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC),
‘Member ID – 01243161, Surej Geetha Ravindran.'
 1.6 years experience as a Medical Coder. Extremely knowledgeable with
regards to Medical Coding guidelines and coding techniques (ICD-9, CPT-4,
HCPCS, and DRGs)
 Strong knowledge of Anatomy & Physiology, well-versed Medical
Terminology and Pharmacology.
 Key strengths include communication, leadership and interpersonal skills;
multi-tasking and overall resourcefulness
 Dedicated to maintaining strict patient confidentiality.

*PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE: MEDICAL CODING*
1. Health Care Associate-Codeing Appeals, EXL Service, Infopark,
Kochi. (Sept 2013- Till Date)
Duties Handled
 Managing Coding Appeals for denied claims by Providers to Aetna
International USA.
 By analyzing submitted appeals and medical records and codes, verify ICD
and CPT codes and services done and taking decision for allow or deny
coding appeals.
2. Medical Coder, RevenueMed (India) Private Limited., Pamba, Technopark,
Thiruvananthapuram. (July 2011- Sept 2013)
Duties Handled
 Identifies chargeable items for emergency department visits and enter into
billing system.
 Extracts required information from source documentation and enters into
encoder and abstracting system (TruCode, 3M, IDX, HPF).
 Utilizes technical coding principals and APC reimbursement expertise to
assign appropriate ICD-9-CM diagnoses and ICD-9-CM/CPT-4 procedures. 

SKILLS 
 Accurately assign ICD-9-CM and/or CPT-4 code(s) and sequence diagnosis
and procedures per patient medical record
 Assure the assignment of complete, accurate, timely and consistent codes
while achieving productivity goals.
 Experienced in 3M Coder, TrueCode encoders to input information into
computerized patient record system (CPRS).
 Assign appropriate charges for facility services (in IDX).

*PERSONAL DETAILS*
Name : Surej G.R.
Age & Date of Birth : 36 yrs., 26-March-1977
Sex : Male
Marital Status : Married
Permanent Address : TC- 7/1979(19), D-88/2,
Sree Chithra Nagar,
Pangode,
Thirumala P O.
Thiruvananthapuram
Kerala
Pin Code: 695006
Passport No. / Valid till. : K 8310502, 07/02/2023
Contact No. : +91 9496330577
Email : dr.suraj.gr@gmail.com


----------

